# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  كل رمضان وانتم الى الله أقرب .!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

رمضان كريم .. 

وكل عام وانتم بألف خير .. 

بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان ..

اخبركم ان تم افتتاح قسم خاصة له .. 

*منتدى رمضانيات 1430 هـ*

نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات ..

وكل رمضان وأنتم الى الله اقرب ..

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته :) ،*

*صبآح الخير ،*

*ههههه مره استانست لمآ شفت إنك فتحت القسم  ،*

*تسلم شبكة ع فتح القسم  ..~*

*كل عآم وانت والجميع بأآلف خير  ..~*

*وربي يبًلغنآ صيآإمه وقيآإمه :) ،*

*وربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..{*

*لآخلا ولاعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اااااااااااااالله خبر حلووو والله*

*يسلمــــــــــوا على هيك مجهود*
*موفق لكل خير*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*حركاااااااات*  
*يسلمووووووو خيووو*  
*وربي يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال*  
*تحياتي* 
*رووووعه*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*اللهمـ صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛*

*صبآحكمـ // مسآئكمـ .. رحمة من الله ~*


*هاقد اقتربَ الموعد المنتظر 

هانحن نقف على أبواب الرحمات لتُصيبنا 

نفحة من نفحات الرحمة أيام قليلة ولكن ما بها من

الخير قد فاق عددها ,,*


*جهد مبآرك منك أخي شًبَكَةٌ الْنًاصّرًةٌ*

*لـآ حُرمنآ من عطآئكمـ .. أن شآء الله*

*دُمتَ برعآية المولى وً لطف البآري ..~*

----------


## عنيده

انتظره الصراحه من زمان .. 

زاد الشوق الى رمضان .. 

كل عام و انتون بخير .. 

تقبل الله اعمالكم يا رب .. 

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مبارك عليكم الشهر 
ويعود على الجميع بخير 


الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة وعساك عالقوة

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ..]*
*تسسسلم إأخوي ..* 
*وينعـآد علينآ  وعليك إأن شآلله ..~*
*آلله يبلغنـآ صيـآمه وقيـآمهـ ..]*
*لآعدم ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآإآء ..~*

----------


## فرح

تسلم اخووووي
وكل عاااام وانت بخييير 
وينعااااادعلى الجميع بالخير والعااافيه
دمتم بخيييير

----------


## همسة ألم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ماشاء الله* 
*فرحت كتير كتير لهذا الخبر*
*الله يجعل أيامك كلها سعاده*
*موفقين* 
*تحيآآـتوووووووووووووو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مباارك عليكم الشهر
وجعله خير وسعاده علينا وعليكم
والله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي ع الخبر الحلو
ماننحرم الجهود الطيبه

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
مرحبا 
يعطيك العافية 
اخوي شبكة  
كل عام وانتم بخير 
تحياتي لك

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلم على المنتدى الرمضاني
وفقنا الله واياكم لصيامه وقيامه
ونسأله ان لا يجعل نصيبنا فيه  الجوع والعطش 
وان يجعل نصيبنا منه رضاه والجنة
بحق محمد وآل محمد
متباركـــــــــــــــــــــــــــين بالشهر 
وينعاد علينا وعليكم
وعساكم من صوامه.. :bigsmile:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كل عام وأنتم بخير ...

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بسمه تعالي..{

كل عام والجميع بالف خير ينعاد عليكمجميعاا بالصحه والعافيه

::

موفقينـ*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلمو أخوي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كل عام وانتو بخير*
*ومبارك عليكم الشهر*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------

